# Anyone ever hear of this breeder?



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Georgia Maltese Madness - Georgia Red Barn B&B


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It is a backyard breeder.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Feels like a Puppy Mill to me.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I am not familiar with them, but that doesn't mean much. The top dog on the Home page looks like a show dog. But nowhere is there any mention of dog shows or the pedigrees of her foundation dogs. Maybe she got her breeding stock from another breeder(s)? Did you ask about pedigrees? Does this breeder have her dogs shown or show them herself?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Look at the photos page. The photos tell all. She breeds Yorkies, too.

http://gamaltesemadness.gotpetsonline.com/all-photogalleries


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Ufortunately :blush:I remember them from two years ago. Back when I didn't know what a BYB was.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I posted a reply in the SMCF


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Lots of studs there. Looks like a mill to me.


----------



## Toy_Dog_Mom (Dec 15, 2008)

*re: Anyone hear of this breeder?*



Nikki's Mom said:


> It is a backyard breeder.


Suzan, this is the person that I told you messaged me on FB because of my picture of Harpo on my profile. She wanted to know if I wanted another Yorkie, since she's retiring. I mentioned to you I was hesitant to post her information for the Maltese meetup group because I was afraid it was a puppy mill! I never got back to her nor did I post to the Maltese Meetup that she was looking for homes for the dogs. I do wonder what will happen to them if she can't sell them ... and even if she does, I just hope the new owners don't have a reason to regret getting dogs from her. :-(


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Look at the photos page. The photos tell all. She breeds Yorkies, too.
> 
> Georgia Maltese Madness - Georgia Red Barn B&B


I don't think she sells Yorkies, BUT I think she* breeds Morkies* - Look closely at this pic from her site...If that isn't a mix... Looks like Deb's Big Ear Bette :w00t:

"Gravy" -Rio's
son




Cosy said:


> Lots of studs there. Looks like a mill to me.


She isn't on the USDA list for millers.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Starsmom said:


> I don't think she sells Yorkies, BUT I think she* breeds Morkies* - Look closely at this pic from her site...If that isn't a mix... *Looks like Deb's Big Ear Bette* :w00t:
> 
> "Gravy" -Rio's
> son




LMAO ~ And I thought Bette was unique ~ :HistericalSmiley:

I cannot pull up the site. States it's gone. But, I was so looking forward to seeing where Bette came from. :smrofl:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

3Maltmom said:


> LMAO ~ And I thought Bette was unique ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I cannot pull up the site. States it's gone. But, I was so looking forward to seeing where Bette came from. :smrofl:


Honey, I told you. Here's Bette's birth Mother:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

KAG said:


> Honey, I told you. Here's Bette's birth Mother:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Starsmom*  
_I don't think she sells Yorkies, BUT I think she* breeds Morkies* - Look closely at this pic from her site...If that isn't a mix... *Looks like Deb's Big Ear Bette* :w00t:_
__
_"Gravy" -Rio's_
_son_
__




LMAO ~ And I thought Bette was unique ~ :HistericalSmiley:

I cannot pull up the site. States it's gone. But, I was so looking forward to seeing where Bette came from. :smrofl: 


Here you go Deb - first it didn't work, then it did. :huh:
[URL]http://gamaltesemadness.gotpetsonline.com/ and then there's

Georgia Maltese Madness - Maltese Breeder

no mixed, just some fluffs that are most likely poory bred.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Starsmom said:


> I don't think she sells Yorkies, BUT I think she* breeds Morkies* - Look closely at this pic from her site...If that isn't a mix... Looks like Deb's Big Ear Bette :w00t:
> 
> "Gravy" -Rio's
> son
> ...




i don't hink you have to be on the list to be a puppy mill, there are ways of getting around it, for instance selling directly to consumers on the internet.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Funny thing is my Dixie who passed away last year, her sire came from her. And she had the nerve to say that Dixie wasn't even a pretty malt! :huh:

I asked Kris, who I got Dixie from and she told me that she was selling everything! Including the BB. Her and her hubby want to travel. But none of her dogs are show quality, she never has shown. So by definition, she is/was a BYB.


----------

